# Any thoughts or facts on the all new 25hp 4stroke efi suzuki



## scoobeb (Aug 27, 2013)

Well i was going through some sites looking at new motors and i saw that suzuki is remaking the 25hp 4stroke suzuki this yr.Don't know if they released the specs yet but it is going to be an efi outboard now as well as i'm sure a bit more money.

Looks like suzuki is catching up with the pack as well as passing the pack at the same time with their 15/20hp 4stroke efi outboard.I'm looking foward to seeing what the weight of this new 25 is.

Anyone have any thoughts or facts they know about the motor already,i would love to hear them,thanks.


----------



## Johny25 (Aug 27, 2013)

scoobeb are you a Suzuki salesman? I notice you make virtually the same post over and over just worded a bit different #-o


----------



## scoobeb (Aug 27, 2013)

A salesman,just because i like the new motors that are coming out makes me a salesman,hmmmm.I just admire the new technology.I have talked about multiple motors not just one brand.It's hard to make a choice on a motor today because there is so many dif motors,it's a tough choice.I just caught the new 25hp suzuki that was coming out and wanted to see if anyone had any thoughts or facts on it,that is all.

Salesmen,not a chance,i wouldn't make a good salesmen.


----------



## turbotodd (Aug 30, 2013)

I sure hope it's better than the old 4 stroke 25 which was an oddball V-twin. Never really caught on out here in the duck hunting capital of the world where 25 HP motors are king. If it were any good, I'd have seen thousands of them-on opening day. Pretty much saw a lot of Yamahas, a few Mercs, a few MEGA 25's and a few 4 stroke Tohatsu's. The only zukes I saw were modded DT25 triples; and even then they would come remotely close to the Mega's even on the same hull (Edge is supposed to be the fastest "duck" hull currently)

I looked at Suzuki's website, and it does not show an EFI 25, unless I missed it. I saw some carbureted ones and the EFI 15 and 20, but no 25's. And still shows the DF25 as a V-twin. It showed it as standard equipped with a 10.25x11 prop. With a 5200 RPM maximum and a 2.09 foot, that puts it at the absolute slowest 25 hp motor on the market. I thought the Etecs were slow. 

At 5300 RPM with that foot and 11" prop, it shows 23.8 mph. I hope that's the old motor and not the "new" EFI ones that the OP spoke about. If that's the new one, I can't see it being a hot seller.


----------



## scoobeb (Aug 31, 2013)

Go to newoutboards.com that is were they stated it's coming soon but don't know exactly when.Yes suzuki's website doen't say it yet,i guess untill they sell or get rid of all the non efi 25's and when the exact production of the efi 25's start it won't show it.I'm kind of excited because i'm buying the 20hp from newoutboards.com and down the street here i'm going to get a bigger boat and i want a 25 so i'm hoping this 25hp efi suki is a winner like the etec or even somewhat close.

I don't like the 25hp tohatsu/mercs efi/they are flat out dogs as far as power.I have had the merc and it was a nightmare.The motor was quiet and ran great just had i mean no power on a j16 carolina skiff no matter what i did,shift weight a million times,use a ton of dif props,i gave up in little over a week or 2 and sold the boat for what i paid for it,it was brand new so it sold easy and then i went back to an aluminum jon boat,i will never go back to fiberglass again,to heavy imo.


----------



## emma_3 (Sep 3, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Butthead (Sep 5, 2013)

I too am very interested in that motor. 
If they could get a tiller version in at 120lbs or less, that would be amazing!


----------



## scoobeb (Sep 5, 2013)

Butthead i to am waiting to see the specs,i very seriously doubt though it will be at 120lbs.It's probally going to be the same as the 25 now just efi like they did with the 15/20hp.I really hope they do shave some weight off of it though.It would be nice if they just flat out redesign the whole motor.


----------



## airbornemike (Oct 30, 2013)

Bump, any word on this new 25 Suzuki is coming out with. I'm looking to power a new skiff I'm having built.


----------

